# Women conceiving alone



## jayni96 (Oct 4, 2016)

Hi, 

I'm currently doing a university project about women who choose to have babies alone. Is there anyone that is currently conceiving alone using IVF, that I could speak to? If so please email: [email protected] 

Thanks


----------

